# Matching panel



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello, we are going to matching panel on Thursday and I am a total wreck, what if they hate us? What kind of things do they ask and has anyone ever had a no? X


----------



## wilcock (Oct 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATION  On going to matching panel      

You will be fine,they wont hate you as they already know about you & they have picked you to be a mummy for you little bundle of joy....

You will only be in the room for a few minutes....


GOOD LUCK to you anyway on your new life as a family x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Matching Panel is much more relaxing than Approval - after all they want to see you successful. If there is any tough Qs etc they're more likely for the SWs to ensure you have been given all the necessary info, finances etc

It's hard not to get nervous but please try and enjoy it a little, after this you are then a mummy  
X x x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck crazyroychick. 

There's some posts from people on here on what to expect.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323587.msg5868960#msg5868960


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Crazyroy, all I remember about MP was the smiles.    They want what you want, and your even being there is a happy outcome for them.

The only question I actually remember is "why this child?" to which we said we had no idea, except that the moment we read about him, we knew we wanted him, that he felt like someone we already knew.

Good luck!  But you won't need it.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry you will be fine, I was a total wreak before it and felt like I was going to be sick. Even our sw said I looked white lol (not hard for me I never get any colour lol)
I remember going in and looking at all the faces and thinking OMG, what if they don't like us and we don't get our lo? 
But they were so lovely. They asked a few questions a lot like they did at ap, what was I going to do about work? Child care ? How was I going to have some me time? Why this lo? What happens if he has a medical condition that hasn't yet been diagnosed? I think that was them all really, it seemed like we were in there ages but our sw said it was no more than 15 mins. Afterwards we got taken to another waiting room while our sw and lo sw stayed and answered some questions for the panel. After that they came out and the chair person told us yes we had been matched and get ready to be very tired (boy he wasn't kidding) 
We then went and got something to eat and onto the introduction planning meeting.
Good luck crc xxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't worry. It was way more relaxed almost half the number of people and they all had jackets and ties off and were more chilled. However I only remember it as being very long and tense, but that's simply because we were having a group of 3 and they basically grilled social workers    we were in for 40 mins(only 15 for approval). They were very supportive of us and actually recommended additional funding and support. What was lovely we had mostly the same people as approval and they remembered us. They asked us some questions and because of the grilling I felt they were going to say no.....however they gave us a big fat yes, with a we are fab for doing what we are and wishing us all the best!  I burst into tears at the end
They have now been with us 3 weeks and I am beginning to fall head over heels, it was so the right decision for us!


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

As all have said before me, please try not to worry and believe me, you'll be grinning ear to ear as we are after MP! We just had MP yesterday and like some others we were lucky to have a fair few panel members who were the same people that had been on the approval panel.

We were just asked three questions;

Tell us about the journey you've been on in terms of how you felt and what you've done since your SW first told you about the boys

How had we found all the information that we had been told about the boys from the different people involved, i.e. medical and legal adviser, FCs etc and was there anything that we had concerns around

Lastly since out LOs had a difficult legal situation we were just asked how we would cope essentially if their were delays as a result of this

The panel were lovely and the chair was super nice. You'll be fine, honest!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, can't actually believe we are nearly there after so many years of heartache! Suppose I am just used to things going wrong so panicking as usual! Xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

MP was very supportive and friendly. We were asked why him, how we would deal with his uncertainties and contact/his history. We have now had our decision ratified and are waiting to begin intros this week. So much good luck for yours xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll say good luck but I know you won't need it. From previous posts it's clear that you are made to be this little boys mummy and panel will be delighted with the match! Best wishes, you're nearly there!


----------

